# Ghost Recon: Future Soldier Release Date Set



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Ghost Recon: Future Soldier Release Date Set*










Earlier today, many retailers claimed that _Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon: Future Soldier_ would be hitting store shelves on March 6th. While retailer listings are usually nothing more than placeholders, things appear to be different this time around, with Ubisoft officially confirming that the the game will indeed be releasing on March 6th, 2012.

_Future Soldier _ takes the _Ghost Recon _franchise in a new direction with combat taking place in the future, introducing players to all kinds of new prototype high-tech weaponry. The game seems to have gone through a bit of development hell, with it first shown publicly during E3 2010, then vanishing without a trace. It reappeared at E3 earlier this year with a co-op gameplay demo and no firm release date. Rumors were thrown around that Ubisoft planned on scrapping the game altogether, but promises kept getting made. Today, Ubisoft has made good on those promises with the situation appearing to have come full circle.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This is indeed good news, there is a big Ubisoft Tom Clancy shaped game hole in my world right now. I have bought 3 copies of Vegas 2 over the years, all of which mysteriously went missing, and I need a new game. I know there is a new R6 game in the works, and this would put me onto that very nicely, I cant wait.


----------

